# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Building brick wall with engaged piers

## docfx

Hi all, 
I'm building a brick veneer garage. The engineer has specified 350x190 engaged piers along the walls. The piers are to have 10mm rebar going through their center which will be anchored in the strip footing. The size of my bricks (standard size) is 76mm high x 230mm long x 110mm wide.  
My question is how am i supposed to achieve piers that are 190mm deep with these bricks? What sort of layout would i have to use? I assumed that I would just build two layers of brick which would be tied together using standard brick ties, but the smallest I would achieve with this method is 350x230 piers.   
Thanks, 
John

----------


## intertd6

You can make them larger, just can't make them smaller than the engineers spec, probably a typo or thinking your using 100 series blocks.
regards inter

----------

